
Show HN: CSS Mono – A Typeface Designed for CSS Coding - wentin
http://css-mono.wentin.co/
======
detaro
Can you explain what's special/specific to CSS coding about it? I don't think
I get it...

~~~
wentin
yes! I will add more to the website. This is a temporary site I put up before
my talk at dotcss.

____

I am working on a monospaced typeface design, working name "CSS Mono". Unlike
other monospaced fonts, it is a humanist serif, wider (more extended) than
most fonts used in code editor. It is named CSS Mono because I design it with
the typesetting of CSS(cascading stylesheet) in mind.

All programming languages are different, typesetting-wise. Similar to German
to English, CSS is different from, say, Javascript. The letter arrangement
defines the typesetting character. We have typeface just designed for German
because the upper case is more frequently used in German, therefore the
typeface will make upper case lighter to compensate that. The same delicacy
should apply to coding language. Instead of using the same monospaced font for
all language, CSS is its own unique flower and I treat it with love and care.

Different from most other programming languages, CSS code break lines very
early. We don't have long lines in CSS. In result, we end up with half of our
screen on the right side empty, unused. Those space can be claimed by using a
wider typeface, then the users will be able to set the code to a smaller size
and still make it legible, then the users can read more lines of code on the
same screen real estate.

\-- wentin

------
kolemcrae
It looks kind of nice I guess? The l and i really mess with my eyes and I'm
not sure they make CSS any easier than any other font.

